# SQL Abfrage mit Fremdschluessel



## tanjam (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo, komme bei einer aufgabe nicht weiter .Hoffentlich koennt ihr helfen:

Folgendes DatenbankschemeP = Primaerschluessel, F = Fremdschluessel)

Abkuerzung (Abk, Bedeutung);

Dokument (ID(P), Datum, Studie_ID(F), Typ_ID(F), Kurztitel, URL, Titel);

DokumentTyp (ID(P), Bezeichnung);

Einrichtung(ID(P), Abk, Name, EinrichtungsArt_ID(F), Ort_ID(F), WWW, PLZ, StrasseNr, Tel, Fax, Email);

EinrichtungsArt(ID(P), Bezeichnung);

Land(ID(P), Name);

LeukaemieForm(ID(P), Abk, Bezeichnung);

Ort(ID(P), Land_ID(F), Staat_ID(F));

Person(ID(P), Titel, Name, Vorname, Einrichtung_ID(F), Tel, Fax, Email);

Staat(ID(P), Name);

Studie(ID(P), Abk, Titel, Leiter_ID(F), Anfang, EndeTitel, MinAlter, MaxAlter, Zentrale_ID(F), Tel, Fax, Email, WWW);


Relationen, die n:m-Beziehungstypen darstellen:

S_LeukaemieForm              (Studie_ID, Form_ID)

S_Ansprechpartner            (Person_ID, Studie_ID)

S_Klinik                     (Einrichtung_ID, Studie_ID)


Die Anfrage soll folgendes bewirken: Vorname und Name von allen Personen liefert, die Leiter einer Studie sind.

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, bei Fragen melden. Danke!


----------



## Nico Graichen (29. Juli 2006)

Hi,

probiers mal das:

```
SELECT p.vorname, p.nachname 
FROM person p 
WHERE p.id in (SELECT DISTINCT leiterid FROM studie)
```


----------

